# Need Dx for Tendinosis of Achilles



## esmith (Feb 16, 2009)

What ICD-9 code would you use for Chronic Achilles Tendinosis?


----------



## dmaec (Feb 16, 2009)

726.71.....at least that's what I use


----------



## esmith (Feb 16, 2009)

726.71 is bursitis or tendinitis? 
Which is an inflamation.


----------



## dmaec (Feb 16, 2009)

yes, i know...
Tendinosis, sometimes called chronic tendinitis, chronic tendinopathy or chronic tendon injury, is damage to a tendon at a cellular level

here's a little other info too...http://www.chiroweb.com/mpacms/dc/article.php?id=43606


----------



## esmith (Feb 17, 2009)

awesome! thank you for sharing.


----------

